# How do you get a good rinse?



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie is standing on a small grooming table in a shower. I dilute his shampoo in a squirt bottle (but don't dilute his conditioner). I have a shower handle and start at the top of his head, down his neck and chest, along his back, along his undercarriage and then down each of his legs and tail. That way you are not sending shampoo through what you have already rinsed. Basically work your way from the top down. If you don't already have one, get a shower handle for your tub spout and that will help a lot.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Diluted shampoo is a must. You can use an empty dawn bottle or something that squirts. Water pressure helps too. Are you bathing her in your tub? There is a sprayer at Home Depot that attaches to your shower head that as great water pressure. It is like the sprayer on the side of your kitchen sink. I can't live with out it if I have to bathe a dog at home. It is detachable, and also great for cleaning your shower/tub. I think they have come out with a dog version, but that one works just fine. I paid $15 for mine I think. You put the attachment on, and then your shower head. You just plug it into the attachment when you want to use it instead of the shower. Hope that helps.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wonderful ideas! I knew there was a trick I was missing. I figured mine is so much smaller. There is no way to get a standard rinsed with a cup. LMAO.

Poor Zulee.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Vinnie is standing on a small grooming table in a shower. I dilute his shampoo in a squirt bottle (but don't dilute his conditioner). I have a shower handle and start at the top of his head, down his neck and chest, along his back, along his undercarriage and then down each of his legs and tail. That way you are not sending shampoo through what you have already rinsed. Basically work your way from the top down. If you don't already have one, get a shower handle for your tub spout and that will help a lot.


I wish I could fit a table in the shower. It's too small.  That sounds ideal though! Give Vinnie (and the rest of the gang) a big hug for me.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

I could not live without my hand-held shower head! Makes rinsing a whole lot easier and gets all the suds out more thoroughly.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

you need to dilute the shampoo? (sorry if this is thread jacking, i will start a new thread if it is)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Panda said:


> you need to dilute the shampoo? (sorry if this is thread jacking, i will start a new thread if it is)


not hijacking :lol: it goes with the subject!

Shampoo is generally pretty thick and concentrated. I put a bit in a bottle and fill the bottle with warm water to make it easier to mix though the coat (there is plenty of shampoo to clean) and easier to rinse since you don't have a huge glob of shampoo sitting in one spot.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

BFF said:


> I wish I could fit a table in the shower. It's too small.  That sounds ideal though! Give Vinnie (and the rest of the gang) a big hug for me.


Thanks! My shower is in the basement and is not a bathtub/shower - it's a basement cement shower with a curtain around it. I would not probably put a grooming table in a regular bath tub (scared to scratch the tub). The table I use is a small ringside table left over from showing my IGs in conformation.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Diluting the shampoo makes everything easier. You save shampoo, you are able to get it on the dog evenly, and it rinses much easier!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Now all I want to do is give Zulee a bath. She still has her stitches.  Thanks for all of the advice. I already cleaned out some spray bottles. Now I just need to find a spray thingy I can use.

Well, off we go to get her a new collar. At least when I can give her a bath, she will have some new bling.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

That makes sence, I will have to buy some shampoo ( not got panda yet) and a bottle to dilute it with, Pandas first bath will be fun  thanks for the advice


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

BFF said:


> Now all I want to do is give Zulee a bath. She still has her stitches.  Thanks for all of the advice. I already cleaned out some spray bottles. Now I just need to find a spray thingy I can use.
> 
> Well, off we go to get her a new collar. At least when I can give her a bath, she will have some new bling.


BFF - get a SQUIRT bottle (like a water bottle with a sport top or a dish soap type bottle) - not a spray bottle. I would think a spray bottle would be more difficult to use and suds up the shampoo too much when you spray it.

Have fun shopping and getting blingy!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Get one of those attachments for your shower! Rinsing with just water running down them will not do the trick especially if they have a lot of coat going on...not rinsing your dog all the way will cause skin problems too. You need something with some power behind it so you can really rinse them....i think they sell these attachments at like walmart and probably at pet stores but i would imagine they are more pricey there.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

You can get just the 5' hose that attaches to a showermassage type unit Unscrew your current shower head from your bathtub and screw on the 5' or 6' hose that is meant to be a replacement hose for the shower massage units. It's a universal fit. Some of the hoses are only 4' long - that's not long enough to get under the dog. Home Depot sells them as replacement hoses where the shower massages are sold. Under $10.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

bff... i know when i do is rinced properley and clean because the coat is sqweeky, run your thumb along the coat when wet it is is slimely it is not rinced or not clean... i do this on everydog i bath. 

i dilute nearly every shampoo i use, it makes it last longer and also it so much easyier to put on to to the coat.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got a much better idea  

I made this for about 50 bucks and I use it everyday. Makes bathing a BREEZE and SOOOOOO easy to rinse. I can bath a S'poo with tons of hair in about 10 minutes!

You put a couple of inches of water in your tub, add about an once of shampoo, put your recirculator in the deepest part, plug it in and go to town. No pre-wetting needed. Move it all over the dog concentrating on the dirtiest parts and do the head by hand (of course). Once you have went all over the dog, you can rinse. WALLLLLAAAAA, squeeky clean poochie.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> BFF - get a SQUIRT bottle (like a water bottle with a sport top or a dish soap type bottle) - not a spray bottle. I would think a spray bottle would be more difficult to use and suds up the shampoo too much when you spray it.
> 
> Have fun shopping and getting blingy!!


I emptied a dish soap bottle for the shampoo and a spray bottle for the conditioner. I was thinking about diluting the conditioner and spray as I comb/dry. 

I feel silly for asking these basic basic questions. I'm glad you all have helped me figure it out. i have noticed the shampoo flakes, so it will be good to get a good bath.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> bff... i know when i do is rinced properley and clean because the coat is sqweeky, run your thumb along the coat when wet it is is slimely it is not rinced or not clean... i do this on everydog i bath.
> 
> i dilute nearly every shampoo i use, it makes it last longer and also it so much easyier to put on to to the coat.


I'll give this a try and make sure she is Squeaky clean!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Cameo said:


> Hey guys, I've got a much better idea
> 
> I made this for about 50 bucks and I use it everyday. Makes bathing a BREEZE and SOOOOOO easy to rinse. I can bath a S'poo with tons of hair in about 10 minutes!
> 
> You put a couple of inches of water in your tub, add about an once of shampoo, put your recirculator in the deepest part, plug it in and go to town. No pre-wetting needed. Move it all over the dog concentrating on the dirtiest parts and do the head by hand (of course). Once you have went all over the dog, you can rinse. WALLLLLAAAAA, squeeky clean poochie.


Wow! Genius idea.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I drown them with the shower attachment.LOL I just rinse and rinse and rinse and it's a lot easier with that attachment.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

BFF said:


> Wow! Genius idea.


Well, not really MY idea, I just copied what a few companies have done in the grooming industry and charge BIG bucks for. 

Every heard of the Bathing Beauty or Bath Master? Same idea.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What products did you buy to make that? I might make one for the salon i'm working in, that would be awsome to have. You're in North Carolina, i'll just pay you to make one for me


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aidan said:


> What products did you buy to make that? I might make one for the salon i'm working in, that would be awsome to have. You're in North Carolina, i'll just pay you to make one for me


It's SOOOO easy to make yourself! 

I got all the parts from Lowe's, but you can also find them at Home Depot. I bought the Water Ace 1/6 hp utility pump (not sump pump), a 6' leader hose, and a nozzle. 

Using this makes bathing a breeze and you get right down to the skin with no effort, no hand scrubbing, and very easy rinsing. PLUS, you save so much on shampoo!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is the link to the original Bathing Beauty: 

http://www.northcoastmarines.com/bathing-beauty.htm

Here is a link to the pump they use if you want "their" pump:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2P352?Pid=search

Just add on a screw-on hose and plug it into a GFCI outlet <VERY IMPORTANT to make sure it's a grounded outlet> and away you go.

Check out the videos on-line about using this system. It's awesome.

The original bathing beauty has a foot switch to turn it off/on. I have mine hardwired into a wall switch, but you can operate it just by unplugging/pluggig it into the wall.


----------

